# Bleeding cake, undead cupcakes and murdered cupcakes



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Super Punch: Murdered Cupcakes, Undead Cupcakes, Bleeding Cake
> 
> If you're doing vampires, Twilight, murder mystery or anything pretty much death related, these are all pretty cool and look reasonably easy to make.
> 
> I'm so making the murder cupcakes for our party... maybe the bloody cake.



FG, I just loved the bloody vampire cupcakes and the stay-puft marshmallow man was so cute.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, those are great! Thankls for sharing them with us. mmmm.....so delicious!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Those murder cupcakes are too cool! Oh yeah, gonna try making them as well!

Thanks for passing it along!

MsM


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That would be a nice touch to the annual halloween party.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are cool!  love the cupcakes!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I like the murder cupcakes.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Won't that bloody cake look great on my black cakestand???

And the vampire bite cupcakes are TOOOO perfect!!

Thanks so much for the link, FG!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are very cute!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love them.. I want the bleeding cake... My friend always makes a birthday/halloween cake for the party each year.. Guess I will have to email her the pic.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Those cupcakes are amazing. going to see if the wife wants to make some of them for the family


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

MHooch said:


> Won't that bloody cake look great on my black cakestand???
> 
> And the vampire bite cupcakes are TOOOO perfect!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the link, FG!!


I agree MHooch! I think my black cakestand is crying for that lovely cake!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I too am in love with the murdered cupcakes! GRUESOMELY DELICIOUS!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't get to the site!! =(


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

13mummy said:


> I can't get to the site!! =(


I just checked, and all of the links are working for me. Maybe you had a firewall block?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

LUV LUV LUV those cupcakes!!! But now I am going to have to make them for my party next sat because they are great.....thanks a lot, lol !


----------

